# O.T.! Laptop bag



## BeverlyA (Oct 29, 2006)

Okay all you fashion forward women out there! I finally bought a 17" Sony laptop that I'm happy I'll have to take to Denver, BUT I'm having a really tough time finding a nice case for it. Any websites out there that people are aware of? I really don't want a basic black case for it and have found some fabulous womens bags, but even though they say they're for 17" laptops, they're not big enough for mine :frusty: 
I never even thought about this when I was picking out a laptop.

Thanks for any help!
Beverly


----------



## RedHeadedGator (Oct 4, 2006)

Beverly -

I am a HUGE Coach junkie and bought a laptop bag from them that I love, and I believe will hold a 17" +++ size.

Good luck!


----------



## BeverlyA (Oct 29, 2006)

Oh my husband will be so happy! I LOVE Coach, so does he, and he's been a bit worried I was going to end up with a Hello Kitty bag :whoo: 

Beverly


----------



## Melissa Miller (Aug 2, 2006)

Hey! I love Hello Kitty!!!  

I saw a website not long ago....let me see if I can find it. Very stylish laptop bags. Im on it... I may need one also. I have a 17 inch too. Im glad you are taking your laptop. I think we should make You Tube videos everyday for people on the forum to watch!


----------



## Doggie Nut (Oct 20, 2006)

YES! I vote for that since I won't be there!


----------



## BeverlyA (Oct 29, 2006)

Grrrrrr, well the official Coach laptop bags are not big enough for my puter. I've been using a huge Coach tote I have to move it around, but that's just not gonna cut it!
Don't get me wrong Melissa, I adore Hello Kitty! That's exactly why he's worried that's what I'm going to end up with!
If you ever see a forest green Lexus coupe totally decked out in Hello Kitty stuff, that's me!eace: 

What kind of laptop do you have Melissa? I bought a Sony vaio AR model.

Beverly


----------



## Havtahava (Aug 20, 2006)

I'm probably not much help because I bought a not-so-basic black bag for my 17" laptop, but it's really too much. It is really padded and will hold all my accessories, but by the time I get the laptop in it, it's quite a load for carrying on the airplane. I've taken it on 5 plane trips now and it is a huge chore to get up in the overhead bins (and too big for under the seat in front of me). I carry a very small purse - only big enough for my phone, a teeny wallet, one lipstick, a pen and a face powder - and by the time I put that in the bag, and a bottle of water, it's a very heavy bag. Maybe your 17" monitor isn't as heavy as mine, but I was surprised and try to avoid hauling it unless I'll be gone awhile. Granted, I'll be taking mine to Denver because I don't go without it, but I won't be taking my bag! ha ha!

Good luck in finding something nice. If you get a Coach or otherwise, we'd love to see the pix.


----------

